# ASSCC 1-19-2013 Results



## parocket1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club Results January 19, 2013

We would like to thank the racers from Scale Speed Raceway and Portsmouth Motor Speedway also our local regulars for supporting our clubs mission. 

We are listening to our racers and tweaking our rules to make racing cheaper and the competition even closer than it all ready is. 

We have our Mechanicsburg , PA T.G.I. Fridays back as a door prize sponsor the door prizes will be awarded at the 2/9/2013 and 3/23/2013 Races

Just remember to check the Front/Rear tire size on the 1/24 LM = 1” min also windows must be cut out.

Things we discussed on 1-19-2013

1. VW race. Will be a challenge style race with reduced voltage on track. VW’s will be last class raced that day. 

2. All caged cars must have hook, Body clips taped to chassis for 2-9-2013 race. This is to help move show along.

3. BB modified as 5th class. BB Mod rules posted on web. We used the .910 rear and .860 front rules so that you may use Silver Crown tires or OTM tires on the BB modified. 

4. VW’s and BB mods on March 23, 2013 as 5th class also open tire rule. 

5. The new racing order will be 1/24 LM, OTM, Dirt Mod's, Sprints, 5th class.

Please check cage wire size on Sprint, Silver Crown cars. Must be 1/16” (.062) Also Silver Crown cars must have ¼” extender added to chassis. 

Track will be semi cleaned and glued for 2-2-2013 practice night.

We also made OTM right rear tire min to .910. 

? 3-30-3013 or 4-6-2013 Race 6 division’s racers chose cars and donation$10.00.??? Discuss 2-9-2013:wave:


Please check out web site and mobile site for Pictures.

A great big thank you to our Award Sponsor.
Rick Wildman, Canada:wave:

We had the best racing of the season. We had very close racing with many ties.

Here are the results:










1/24 ASSCC LM
1ST Wendell Veach 195 
2ND Carl Calhoun 191 
3RD Ed Crowl 189
4th Joe Shifflet 185
5th Jason Ebersole 183
6th Jerry Breeden 182
7th Bob Rodgers 182
8th Donnie Teal 178
9th 









Old Timers
1ST ED Crowl 192 
2ND Wendell Veach 191
3RD Joe Shifflet 186
4TH Carl Calhoun 185
5th Chris Stover 177.5
6th Bob Rodgers 177.2
7th Jason Ebersole 172
8th Donnie Teal 171
9th Jerry Breeden 166
10th Rodney Breeden DNF










Dirt Modified
1ST Carl Calhoun 230
2ND Jason Ebersole 229
3RD ED Crowl 227
4TH Donnie Teal 226
5th Joe Shifflet 222
6th Wendell Veach 221 
7th Rodney Breeden 219 
8th Robert Rodgers 217
9th Jerry Breeden 205
10th Chris Stover 196 










Sprint Cars 
1ST Wendell Veach 196 
2ND Rodney Breeden 191
3RD Joe Shifflet 187
4TH Jason Ebersole 182.7
5th Donnie Teal 182.4
6th Ed Crowl 180.6
7th Bob Rodgers 180.2
8th Carl Calhoun 179
9th Chris Stover 159
10th Jerry Breeden 155










1/32 Lm
1ST Wendell Veach 154.7
2ND Carl Calhoun 154.6 
3rd Bob Rodgers 152.7
4th Rodney Breeden 152.6
5th Joe Shifflet 149
6th Donnie Teal 142
7th Jason Ebersole 137
8th Ed Crowl 102










Silver Crown
1st Wendell Veach 157
2nd Ed Crowl 145
3rd Joe Shifflet 144.9
4th Carl Calhoun 144.7
5th Jason Ebersole 143 
6th Chris Stover 142
7th Bob Rodgers 135
8th 

Dirt Car Challenge Series 2013
Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club
Is presenting a Fall Dirt Car Challenge Series to support our club's missions. 

We will open on Saturday mornings at 7.15am and we will be racing at 10am sharp or earlier if everyone is ready. Tech will be from 9.20am till 9.50am then no more cars will be accepted. We will tech all classes and race straight through with a 15 minute break between races. 

Races will be 25 lap segments for Old Time Modified, 1/32 Modified, Winged Sprints, ASSCC Dirt Late Model. 

The Street Stock is a crash and burn class. We are going to run 15 lap segments and have two races with total laps the winner. The other rotating fifth class races are 20 lap segments. 

The classes are in order to be run. ASSCC Dirt Late Model, Old Time Modified, 1/32 Dirt Modified, Winged Sprint Cars. The rotating fifth class. I.e. (Silver crown cars, 1/32 DLM, Legends, Street Stocks, Vw Bugs, BB Modifieds). 

The donation is $20.00 covering all races and coffee/Snacks. 

Awareness Speedway Slot Car Club rules apply to all classes

. We will have box plaque awards for the top three in points except rotating fifth class. 

Must be an ASSCC member to collect any rewards or points or door prizes.


http://asscc01.wix.com/awareness
http://www.facebook.com/ASSCC1
http://m.asscc01.wix.com/awareness =Mobile site (smart phone)

Parts will be supplied by Donnie from Scale Speed Raceway.

Confirmed Saturday dates with weather make up dates. We will be open from 6:00pm till 10:00pm on each Friday before race day for practice. 



February 9, 2013 (Legends = 5th class)
* ASSCC DLM 240 Award class by 
DoTERRA by Cheriel
http://www.mydoterra.com/cherielstuber/
T.G.I. Fridays door prize

February 16, 2013 make up date if needed.

March 23, 2013 (Vw bug & BB Modifieds = 5th class)
•	Sprints 240 Award class by?????
•	T.G.I. Fridays door prize

March 30, 2013 make up date if needed.


FEBRUARY 9, 2013 Race 
The ASSCC DLM race will have an Award of gas-gift cards and will be 30 lap segments. *If we get at least 8 racers we will have the Sponsored Awards for 2-9-2013. We will continue the rewards one class per race (rotating classes) for the rest of the scheduled races if we maintain 8 racers per event. If 1-7 racers 25 lap segments no award.

*Award schedule for 2-9-2013

DoTERRA by Cheriel 240

8 racers 9 and above racers
1st $20.00 1st $20.00
2nd $15.00 2nd $15.00
3rd $10.00 3rd $10.00
4th $5.00 4th $5.00
5th $5.00 5th $5.00
6th $00.00 6th $5.00

I have good news and bad news. The good news is we have 4 races sponsored the bad news is we still need one more sponsor. Most people know we are looking for additional sponsors for our series and club. 

*= 8 racers minimum to have award races.

Also our friends on January 26 2013 at Scale Speed Raceway in Dover Pa will be hosting its first Dirt Car Dash for Cash. 5 classes with 100% pay out for each race. 50% to first 30% to second and 20% for third. 25 lap segments per race in the following classes, Legends, 1/32nd Dirt Modified, 1/24th Late Model , Old Time Reading Modified, and 1/32nd Sprint Cars.
Doors open at 9 am tech opens at 12 and closes at 12:45. 1st race starts at 1. All cars tech at once and run straight threw. 15 min. intermission between races unless everyone is ready to start the next race. $5 pit pass $3 entry fee for each class. The more that come and plays the bigger the pay.
Contact us at https://www.facebook.com/pages/Scale-Speed-Raceway-DT-Hobbies/189782894417723
For directions and more details.


----------

